# Norwegian: fjøset/låven



## svalda

What does it mean "fjøset"? And "låven"?
They have the same meaning, "the barn"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

svalda said:


> What does it mean "fjøset"? And "låven"?
> They have the same meaning, "the barn"?


fjøset = la stalla bovina
låven = il granaio


----------



## svalda

Tusen takk, Ben Jamin!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Prego, notate che *fjøset* e *låven* sono forme determinate di  *fjøs* e *låve*.


----------



## Grefsen

Ben Jamin said:


> fjøset = la stalla bovina
> låven = il granaio





svalda said:


> Tusen takk, Ben Jamin!


Mille grazie *Ben Jamin!* 

The two English translations I found for _*fjøs*_ using the _*Lexin-ordbøker på nett *_are 'barn' and 'cowshed'.

Her også er bokmål forklaringen for fjøs: en bygning for husdyr på en gård


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grefsen said:


> Mille grazie *Ben Jamin!*
> 
> The two English translations I found for _*fjøs*_ using the _*Lexin-ordbøker på nett *_are 'barn' and 'cowshed'.
> 
> Her også er bokmål forklaringen for fjøs: en bygning for husdyr på en gård


Problemet med engelske "barn" er at denne type bygning kan huse alle typer dyr, og i tillegg matforråd, mens *fjøs *er en bygning for kuer (kyr) og *låve *er en bygning for oppbevaring av korn og høy. Bygning for griser (svin) heter *svinesti*, for hester *stall*, og  for høner *hønsehus*.
Derfor er oversettelsen fjøs=barn meget unøyaktig. Det er for øvrig de fleste ordbøkene som gir veldig forenklede og ofte villedende oversettelser.


----------



## raumar

Let me just add to Ben Jamin's explanation that buildings for sheep and goats are called *sauefjøs* and *geitefjøs*. As Ben explained, *fjøs* without any prefix is usually for cows. However, "svinesti" is mainly used figuratively -- I would not use it to describe an actual farm building. A building for pigs is usually called *grisehus*.


----------



## Ben Jamin

raumar said:


> However, "svinesti" is mainly used figuratively -- I would not use it to describe an actual farm building. A building for pigs is usually called *grisehus*.



Thanks for correction! 
I'have little farming experience.


----------



## Grefsen

Ben Jamin said:


> Problemet med engelske "barn" er at denne type bygning kan huse alle typer dyr, og i tillegg matforråd, mens *fjøs *er en bygning for kuer (kyr) og *låve *er en bygning for oppbevaring av korn og høy. Bygning for griser (svin) heter *svinesti*, for hester *stall*, og  for høner *hønsehus*.
> Derfor er oversettelsen fjøs=barn meget unøyaktig. Det er for øvrig de fleste ordbøkene som gir veldig forenklede og ofte villedende oversettelser.





raumar said:


> Let me just add to Ben Jamin's explanation that buildings for sheep and goats are called *sauefjøs* and *geitefjøs*. As Ben explained, *fjøs* without any prefix is usually for cows.


Tusen takk for disse gode forklaringer *Ben Jamin og raumar! *


Ben Jamin said:


> However, "svinesti" is mainly used figuratively -- I would not use it to describe an actual farm building. A building for pigs is usually called *grisehus*.


Is "_svinesti __på norsk__" _used to describe a "dirty messy place"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for disse gode forklaringer *Ben Jamin og raumar! *Is "_svinesti __på norsk__" _used to describe a "dirty messy place"?



Exactly!


----------



## bicontinental

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for disse gode forklaringer *Ben Jamin og raumar! *Is "_svinesti __på norsk__" _used to describe a "dirty messy place"?



en svinesti (N/DK) ~ a pigsty.


----------



## svalda

Many thanks to all of you. This forum is a very useful place where I can learn Norwegian (and also English).


----------

